# Does anyone have a split (two piece) box spring + mattress on the floor?



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm thinking about this for a couple reasons.
1. The bedroom is dormered and we're losing about 2' of space because we can't go flush to the wall.
2. The bed frame doesn't seem to be doing a good job of handling a split box spring. It always feels a little uneven. I feel a little like the Princess and the Pea but on the other hand, I do spend several hours there so it should at least not feel all tippy since the box spring is perpetually wedged in wrong, no?

I have no issues with getting rid of the bed frame but I'm afraid that a two piece box spring will tend to drift without a bed frame. But, never having actually done the "bed on the floor" thing, do you even really need a box spring? What are the disadvantages to just tossing the mattress (sans box spring) straight on the floor? Is it less supportive? Is it less comfortable? It is worse on the mattress?


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Is there any way you can connect the boxsprings?

We don't have a boxspring b/c we bought a mattress and base set from Ikea. The base is two smaller bases that are attached together by metal u-shaped brackets. Works really well!

Maybe you can get the dimensions of your mattress and if you have an Ikea, see if that base would work for you.

The thing I've heard about mattresses directly on the floor is that it's a problem with air flow. YOu end up with moisture in the mattress with fewer ways of the moisture getting out, and that's no fun at all.









Is this a King sized bed? I'm not an expert at all, but my only experience with king mattresses is that it's ALWAYS two box springs. Otherwise you couldn't get it in the door of most houses. So it probably isn't the frame causing problems, b/c I think they would be made with that in mind.

So if the box spring is level (have you checked with a, well, level?) it could just be the mattress. You've turned and flipped it routinely? If not, do that.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with the above poster - the problem with the mattress directly on the floor is the moisture (I guess from your body) has no place to go - I have heard of people develpong mold problems from leaving the mattress on the floor.

That said, my parents had their matreess ont he floor for many years, when II was growing up, and it was never a problem, so it may depend on the climate of where you live.

I would try putting the boxsprings on the floor and maybe tieing them together witha long strip of fabric or soemthing. maybe two or three - otherwise yes, they may slowly split apart. But maybe not - we have a queen with a twin on their boxsprings nex tto each other and they do spit apart, but its the mattresses, not the box springs.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

We have our King with the split box spring on the floor. We have for over 2 years now. There is no problem with mold but it is dry here in AB especially in winter. Besides any body moisture would have a mattress cover and 2 feet of mattress to get through before getting to the box spring so I don't see how having it off the floor would help.

The box spring has never drifted. The mattress puts enough weight on it to keep it in place.


----------

